# Game #29: Lakers @ Spurs



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (16-12, 3rd Pacific)  

@









San Antonio Spurs (25-7, 1st Southwest)

Tuesday, Jan. 4, 5:30pm
at Spurs
TV: NBATV, KCAL
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Kobe Bryant scored 31 2nd Half Points in a 99-91 win vs Denver last night.

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*






















Brian Cook
Jumaine Jones
Brian Grant

San Antonio Spurs

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Tony Parker
SG: Manu Ginobili
SF: Bruce Bowen
PF: Tim Duncan
C: Rasho Nesterovic

*Key Reserves:*















Brent Barry
Robert Horry

Last Meeting: 
San Antonio 105, LA Lakers 96 (Nov 5. 2004) 
LOS ANGELES (AP) -- The new-look Los Angeles Lakers took their lumps again. No longer surrounded by fellow future Hall of Famers Shaquille O'Neal, Karl Malone and Gary Payton, Kobe Bryant and the rest of the Lakers couldn't complete a rally and lost their second straight after a season-opening win. Tim Duncan had a double-double, and San Antonio won 105-96 Friday night in the teams' first meeting since the Lakers eliminated the Spurs from the Western Conference semifinals last season. 

Spurs Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

HEY! The last line of that sig is uncalled for, Cook!!:upset:

Anyway, Lakers lose this game. Spurs don't want to lose 2 games in a row.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> HEY! The last line of that sig is uncalled for, Cook!!:upset:
> 
> Anyway, Lakers lose this game. Spurs don't want to lose 2 games in a row.


We have a tendency to lose two in a row though. Toronto and Memphis. Seattle and Houston. We have had two two game losing streaks this year and when you only have 7 total losses, thats a big amount.


----------



## twolves04 (Jan 3, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

Spurs by 10-15... :dead:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Just like we went into Sacto and got an upset win we get a win here also. Kobe goes off as does Odom. Butler has a good game also in the win. 

Spurs will be sleeping on the lakeshow and we steal another one here.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Just like we went into Sacto and got an upset win we get a win here also. Kobe goes off as does Odom. Butler has a good game also in the win.
> 
> Spurs will be sleeping on the lakeshow and we steal another one here.


I hope so. :yes:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Judging by Kobe's post-game comments he was ready to play this game last night after they were finished with the McNuggets. Perhaps Odom can get Duncan into foul trouble because he has no chance of even slowing him down on defense and will no doubt be in foul trouble himself. Parker will kill Atikins/Brown and Ginobili will do serious damage if Kobe tries to cheat off him to double Duncan.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

spurs by 4


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Duncan and Parker will humiliate us. I'm always hoping, but damn.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

We won't get away with launching 35 threes vs this team, unless Rudy grows a brain overnight, I say we lose, big time.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> We won't get away with launching 35 threes vs this team, unless Rudy grows a brain overnight, I say we lose, big time.


And who said they would launch 35 threes..

For some reason I feel good about this game.. Lakers will get their biggest win of the season either vs the Spurs or vs the Mavs.. One of the two they will win I believe but if they win both then


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i think im an idiot for saying this but i can see the lakers winning both at dallas and at san antonio i think kobe will get them pumped and i think lamar will go for 20+ points as will kobe go for 30+ in both games


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If Odom can get Duncan into foul trouble and the Lakers hit their threes, it's winnable. Otherwise, no chance.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The ball needs to go to Odom early, JUST like in the Sacramento game at ARCO. He took the Kings apart and he did the same thing to the Spurs earlier this year at STAPLES. Odom blew by Duncan every time in the first game and he can get him into foul trouble. 

Kobe will be going up against Bruce Bowen, so I wouldn't expect a fourth straight 40-point game from him. Butler, Odom, Mihm, Atkins, Cook and Jones all need to step up.

It's not unwinable, but we would have to do a lot of things right to pull this one out on the road.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> And who said they would launch 35 threes..
> ...


They would either have to beat San Antonio or blow out Dallas by 20+ to top that win at Sacramento.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Rebouding is the key - if we out rebound Spurs(which is an unlikely scenerio), we will win. Odom, Mihm, Grant and heck every one needs to rebound on both sides of the court.

However, I don't like our chances. Kobe will shoot some forced treys - and boy doesn't he ever.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Orange Bowl Or Laker Game, 

Hum 

Channel Flipping For Me


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Lakers win tonight and give the Spurs back to back losses!!

Odom has big game.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Lakers win tonight and give the Spurs back to back losses!!
> 
> Odom has big game.


lol hardly, 43-22 with 6 minutes left in the 2nd.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is one of the most embarrassing moments ever for me as a Lakers fan. To come into a huge game like this and play as stupid and worthless as we have is just flat out unforgiveable.

45-22 is revolting. We might lose by 60.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I already switched to the SC game, I advise the rest of you to do the same.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This clinic is fun  

I turned to the Kings game :no:


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Orange Bowl Or Laker Game,
> 
> Hum
> ...


Orange Bowl  

Im not watching the Lakers game but im checking the results from NBA.com :dead:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Stu Lantz in the Hornets game earlier in the year: "Sometimes the worst thing you can have is a big lead"


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

First play of the second half they run 
a pick n' roll with Chucky and Mihm and they get an easy dunk. 

In the first half Odom scores 2 buckets back to back on drives from the top of the key.


Why doesn't Rudy T use these plays more often? What is wrong with this guy. Do more pick n' roll against the Spurs. Play Kobe off the ball.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Pick n roll with Chucky and Odom....Odom gets the easiest layup he will get all season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Now the refs aren't even giving us a chance to get back into the game!:upset: 

This is ridiculous! Every time Kobe, Butler and Odom go to the hoop, they get fouled by Duncan or Nesterovic and nothing is ever called! Is there any bigger ref's pet out there than Duncan right now? The guy gets away with everything!

Then, the ball blatantly went off of Horry's knee right in front of the official and he gave it to the Spurs, who then cashed in the call for 3 points. The next time down the floor, Massenburg tipped the ball off the out of bounds part of the backboard RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE REF and it wasn't called out of bounds. The Spurs then got a fast-break bucket right afterwards.

Granted, the Lakers are getting outplayed (obviously). But it seems like the refs and the Spurs are on the same damn side here.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Too much 1on1 ball in the first half. Is that hard to run Kobe down the baseline off some picks for an easy shot? 

There were a couple of minutes in the first half(when the game was still fairly close) when freakin Horry was guarding Odom and he didn't even touch the ball.


lol, a little while ago I heard a fan(I'm listening on radio) yell to Rudy "forget the gum, you want a drink?"... best take that drink.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Amazing, Bruce Bowen has taken more shots than Kobe!!


----------



## K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. (Apr 3, 2004)

The only good thing i can say tonight is "Our record is tied with Minnesota Timberwolves....  ...and Medevenko had one hell of a game!

We better show up in that Dallas game...i'm going to bed!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

SLAVA!!!!!!

   

We lost by 17, but the last 6 minutes were pretty darn fun to watch, Slava was just POURING in the buckets! 16 points in one quarter! Are you kidding me?! Hopefully we'll start to see Slava in regular action when the Lakers are struggling to score.

GO SLAVA!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

This was never really a game. This was one of those games where the Spurs are impossible to beat because their defense was in full swing, every one of their shooters was on, and their fast break was working. Duncan and Rasho really shut down the middle tonight.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

H-M-I-L-I-A-T-I-N-G

Before the game i thought we had a chance but , when i realised we haven't won three in a row yet  

There is some games that Kobe just pisses me off with all his shots and then in the same game I will reliaze why he does it?

Nobdy else on his team can.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OOOOHHHHH NO! I just looked at the boxscore and Bruce Bowen put up a career high against us.  

Looks like that "make them shoot jump shots" strategy didn't work!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thug_immortal8</b>!
> H-M-I-L-I-A-T-I-N-G
> 
> Before the game i thought we had a chance but , when i realised we haven't won three in a row yet
> ...


Psssst.....you forgot the "U".

And what are you talking about nobody else can do it? Did Slava NOT just score 16 points in the 4th Q? 

It's ok, us fans pretty much knew we weren't going to win this game. There are still 53 games to go and we have the same record as Minnesota.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers aren't equipped from a talent standpoint to beat a great defensive team like this. Without a penetrating pg, or a good glass eating , shot blocking bigman the lakers aren't gonna beat a team like the Spurs when there defense is focused. 

Slava needs to get some time. He can score and be a pressure release for Kobe on passes. 

Rudy is a very frustrating coach. 

Just one of those games that happens every now and then.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Sasha should play more, but I guess it's tough for a coah to pass up on Chucky & Tiere's great offensive play(and their lockdown D).


Yeah


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

The Spurs are the eventual NBA Champs, so, while it's never good to get beat down like this, if it had to be someone, it may as well be the Spurs. They are like a machine when they are clicking, and damn I hate them for it!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Eh oh well.. There's a reason they are 25-7 or something and the Lakers are 16-13.. :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm thrilled the Lakers didn't lose by 50, frankly. So in that sense, it was a pretty darn good effort by the Lakers. 

:no:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Time of Game: 2:01

Medvedenko 16 points
Duncan 12 points


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Time of Game: 2:01
> 
> Medvedenko 16 points
> Duncan 12 points





So, thinking like Amareca, Slava *owned* Duncan tonight, right?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Props to the Spurs, especially on their defensive rotations that wouldn't allow any layups. They moved the ball well on offense and it was one of those nights where the shots kept falling. In a way though kind of disappointing, not as a Laker fan but as a basketball fan in general to see the way Brent Barry's being used out there. He teed off on us tonight but he's capable of so much more than just spot-up shooting from 3. I know he hasn't been playing well this year, but hey, if the team's winning why change the plan?

And yes, Medvedenko > Duncan. Duncan's a bum.:yes:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and Tierre Brown>Parker
and Bowen>Kobe


----------



## Rique (May 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha...Yeah, Duncan's scoring has been dropping as of late, I think it's a sign that he is moving past his prime. Spurs should, ummm, start looking into trading him...Yeah....Time to start looking for some offers. Maybe Timmy for Slava. Obviously Slava just showed some potential by outscoring the Timster.


----------

